
Why Power Users Hate Fancy Web Design - ColinWright
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/421556/why-power-users-hate-fancy-web-design/
======
mnicole
> it's worth asking whether or not what we've come to accept as good Web
> design accomplishes anything genuinely useful for a website's best customers
> -- the ones who obsessively check it throughout the day, the ones who read
> every word of an article, the ones who are most engaged with a site's
> content.

2010 or not -- who writes this stuff? Good design means these tasks are
simpler to accomplish because of it, not more difficult. I could go into
another little rant about how too many so-called web designers don't know a
lick of code or how anyone with a copy of Photoshop now deems themselves a
designer and that's why we see so many trainwrecks, but this article doesn't
even understand the argument it is trying to make.

------
antidoh
2010, and his MacWorld example has "evolved."

